# Doll House



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Anybody work with or know anything about building doll houses. What kind of value they have. Had one left here when we moved in and would like to sell it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They do have collectable value. I have wanted to build one of the big ones, just seemed to never get around. (really don't have those tools LOL)

Michales and other art supply big box stores do sell them.

Post up some pics. Also, who built it might help as well. Some kits go several hundred dollars...all the way up into the thousands for the high end, all lights ect. Just so much to try and guess. Scale, age, details and the style ect


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Or you could just dust off your Barbies and play with them...haha.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

SwampRat said:


> Or you could just dust off your Barbies and play with them...haha.


What I read on the internet, after Barbie kicked Ken out, she had all her stuff and half of Ken's...she had to sell the house to buy one bigger (and Ken was forced by the courts to pay for it)...might be why that one was left behind


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I found it online - The Harrison by Greenleaf Dollhouses. Looks like I got lots of extras with it, shingles, furniture etc.

The Harrison


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well to bring this to a close, I got the Doll House from Wildthings and have been working on it. I got some paint touchups to do and it will be completed and delivered to a Little Girl this evening. This was started in 1979 and finished in 2017  I'm going to give the Mother all the original plans and paperwork. If I had more time, I could do so much more (install led lights, print out some of their Family pics and hand on the wall LOL) but time is an issue. 38 years is long enough...in fact, it's older than the Mother of the Child that is getting it tonight LOL

A little furniture for the inside but enough space so they can add their own touches to it to really make it all theirs.

Merry Christmas


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW that came out superb Bill!! What a great story! I had no idea! I'm really late to this story so I hope it made a great hit with the little girl Happy New Years


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thank you. I did a lot of quick cleaning up areas and touch up paint, so it looked so much better when it was delivered. It was a much bigger project than I had first thought LOL But we got a call the Day after Christmas and was told the Girl was "stunned"...it was a total surprised and she had no idea. We delivered it to the Mother, who then took it to her Parents home to for Santa to pickup.

I went through 2 big bottles of gorilla wood glue and a lot of hot glue sticks to tack things down while the gorilla glue setup.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Awesome!! You know..when you help people out you get helped out when you least expect it. Sunday was my grandson's birthday so after church my wife and I and my Daughter, SIL GDaughter and GSon all went to Salt Grass Steakhouse. When we called for the check we were informed by our waitress that the lone man sitting at a near table took care of it for us!!!!!! Wow over $200 tab. The world is full of great people.

Pay it forward!!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats on the finished product.
i restored an antique one in the early eighties that was brick on outside and a multi story jobber so i can really appreciate your work.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Some nice project (and story!). All my little girl chillins be up and gone, I probably won't be around or able to do a project like that for their brood.


----------

